# Reassign controllers - Kurzweil k2500 faders as other CC (MIDI Control Surfaces) in Cubase 11



## Alaudidae (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello everyone.

I have a few questions and i hope that you will be able to help me please.

My DAW is Cubase 11 and i have a Kurzweil K2500 Keyboard that i would like to use it's faders as MIDI Control Surfaces.
The problem that i find is that the faders are assign to other CC. (fader 1- cc21. fader2 - cc22 fader 3 -cc23 and so on).
I would like to reassign the faders to accept cc1, cc1, cc21 and so on...

I saw a YouTube of Dan Keen using transformer in Logic 
and than i tried to find something like that in Cubase and found out that there is an "Input transformer in Cubase". 

I'm still heaving some difficult how to use it.

The problems for me and i hope that you can help me are:
1. In Cubase, I can see only 4 modules. Does it mean that i can only change 4 faders? (I couldn't make the other faders accept other cc, i have tried entering other values, but i guess I'm doing something wrong).
2. If i can change more than 4 faders, can you please let me know, how to set it up? (In logic it seems so easy).
3. In the Cubase YouTube I saw that he is using add or subtract, but i used the fix. Am i doing it right?
4. How do i make it be in all instrument or midi track that I will open in the future?
5. Can i save it as template for all midi and instruments track in the future?.
6. I would also like it to work with my VEpro7. Can i do that?

I appreciate any help.
Thank you very much.
All the best and good health.


----------



## Alaudidae (Jun 23, 2021)

Any help will be very appreciate.
Thank you.


----------



## hlecedre (Jul 4, 2021)

Alaudidae, I use a K2500X with Cubase 10.5. The K2500 is a wonderful MIDI controller. To use all the powerful MIDI controlling features on your K2500, you'll have to be in SETUP mode on the K2500. Every fader on the K2500X can be reassigned to any MIDI controller CC value you want per channel. If you have the K2500 Performance Guide user manual, that will be the next step, read Chapter 7. If you don't have, go to the Kurzweil K2500 page to download it: https://kurzweil.com/k2500/#support

Hiram


----------



## Alaudidae (Oct 18, 2022)

Sorry, I didn't see it.
Thank you so much.


----------

